#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Hadith's en vertaalde Koranteksten.

## HUISBAAS

> 


 
*Salaam Alaikoem allemaal,*  
*Ik ga proberen zoveel mogelijk hadith's en in het Nederlands vertaalde koranteksten te plaatsen.* 
*Voel je vrij om een steentje bij te dragen. Zo kunnen we allemaal wat van elkaar leren.* __________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

> *Abu Thar*, moge Allah met hem tevreden zijn, heeft overgeleverd: "De Profeet zei tegen mij:_ 'Wees fatsoenlijk in je gedrag en minacht dit niet, ook al gaat het er maar om je broeder met een vriendelijk gezicht tegemoet te treden."_ 
> 
> *De uitleg van de hadith:* De hadith wijst de moslim er op dat het van belang is dat men zijn vrienden met een vriendelijk gezicht tegemoet treedt, met een glimlach en met blijdschap. Het uiterlijk van de mens is immers een weerspiegeling van zijn binnenste. Dit roept vreugde en liefde bij je mede moslims op.


.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

> En op de Dag der Opstanding zal jij degenen zien die over Allah hebben gelogen, hun gezichten zullen zwart zijn. Is de Hel geen verblijfplaats voor de hoogmoedigen?
> 
> *Qoraan, Surah: az zoemar (39) ayaa 60*


.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

> *Abdullah ibn `Abbas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah (vrede zij met hem) de verklaring van zijn Gezegende en verhevene Heer aanhaalde:"Voorwaar, Allah heeft het goede en het kwade beschreven en hun gradatie duidelijk uiteengezet. Hij die zich voorneemt een goede daad te verrichten en deze nog niet uitgevoerd heeft, wordt voor de volle maat daarvan beloond en indien hij dan deze daad uitvoert, beloont Allah hem tien tot zevenhonderdvoudig of zelfs nog vele malen meer. Als hij naar een slechte daad neigt, maar deze niet uitvoert word hij door Allah voor de volle maat van een goede daad beloond. Als hij naar een slechte daad neigt, en deze uitvoert, word hem door Allah alleen maar n slechte daad aangerekend."*


.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

> *Een Harame vorm van rouw is rouwen langer dan drie dagen, behalve voor echtgenoot.
> 
> De boodschapper van Allah (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd:"Het is Haram voor vrouwen, die in Allah en de laatste Dag geloven, langer voor een overledene te rouwen dan drie nachten, behalve voor hun echtgenoot (waarvoor de rouwperiode) vier maanden en tien dagen is." 
> 
> Overgeleverd in het boek 'de begrafenis' in de Sahih van Al-Bukhari.*


.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

> *Surah Al-Modjaadalah.* (De vrouw die pleit)
> 
> - De Dag, waarop Allah hen allen tezamen zal opwekken, zal Hij hun over alles wat zij deden, inlichten. Allah heeft het opgetekend, terwijl zij het vergeten zijn. En Allah is Getuige van alle dingen. 
> 
> - Ziet gij niet, dat Allah alles weet wat in de hemelen en op aarde is? Er is geen geheim gesprek van drie (personen) zonder dat Hij de vierde is, noch van vijf, zonder dat Hij de zesde is, noch van minder noch van meer, zonder dat Hij met hen is, waar zij ook mogen zijn. Dan zal Hij hun op de Dag der Opstanding mededelen wat zij deden. Voorzeker, Allah heeft kennis van alle dingen.


.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

> En de Profeet (Sallalahu alaihi wa Salam) heeft gezegd:
> *“Elke vrouw die sterft, terwijl haar echtgenoot tevreden is met haar zal het Paradijs binnentreden.”*
> 
> (Overgeleverd door Ibn Majah, 1/595, Kitab al-nikah, bab haqq al-zawj 'ala'l-mar'ah; en door al-Hakim, 4/173, Kitab al-birr wa'l-silah; hij zei: de isnaad is saheeh)


.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

> De Boodschapper van Allah (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd:*"De sterke is niet degene die de mensen vloert tijdens het gevecht, maar de sterke is degene die meeste van zichzelf blijft in zijn woede."*
> Overgeleverd door Abu Hurayra door Al-Bukhari no. 6114 en Muslim no. 2609


.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

> *"Degene die Soerat Al Kahf reciteert op een vrijdag voor hem zal Allah een licht (noer) schenken van deze vrijdag tot de volgende vrijdag." 
> 
> *(Al Haakiem die de hadith authentiek heeft verklaard).


.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

> *"Gezegend is de vrouw van wie de bruidschat gemakkelijk is." 
> *(Ahmad & Al-Nisa'i)
> 
> *"In Allah's aangezicht is scheiden de meest onaangename halal."*
> Overgeleverd door Abu Dawud, Ibn-i Mace en Hakim.
> 
> Anas verhaalt dat de Profeet (Saws) zei:
> *''Niemand van jullie gelooft (echt) totdat hij voor zijn broeder hetzelfde wenst als hij voor zichzelf wenst.''* 
> Door Bukhari en Muslim.


.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

> *"O jullie die geloven! Maak jullie liefdadigheid niet ongeldig door op te scheppen of door te kwetsen!"* Q. 2:264
> 
> *"Vrees Allah in wiens Naam jullie elkaar om hulp vragen! En onderhoud de familiebanden!"* Q. 4:1
> 
> In de Sahih is overgeleverd dat de Boodschapper van Allah vzmh gezegd heeft:*
> "Degene die zijn familierelaties verbroken heeft, zal het paradijs niet binnentreden!"*
> Overgeleverd door Al-Bukhari en Muslim.


.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

“Ik woonde een zitting van de Boodschapper van Allah bij waarin hij het Paradijs beschreef, totdat hij zijn woorden had beindigd. 
Vervolgens zei hij aan het einde van zijn rede:
“In het Paradijs bevindt zich wat geen oog heeft gezien, geen oor heeft gehoord en geen menselijk hart zich heeft ingebeeld.”

Daarna reciteerde hij het volgende vers:
Hun zijden verlaten de slaapplaatsen en zij roepen hun Heer aan met vrees en hoop en geven uit van datgene waar Wij hen van voorzien hebben. Geen ziel weet welke verkoeling van de ogen voor hen verborgen wordt gehouden, als een beloning voor datgene wat zij plachten te verrichten.
Deze authentieke hadith is overgeleverd door Sahl ibn Sa’d (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) van de Profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) en staat vermeld in Sahih Muslim. Het Koranvers staat vermeld in Surah As-Sadjdah (32:16-17).
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

Voorwaar, Allah zal tegen de mensen van het Paradijs zeggen: “O mensen van het Paradijs,” waarop zij antwoorden: “Hier zij weer, onze Heer, om U te behagen.” Allah zegt: “Zijn jullie tevreden?” waarop zij antwoorden: “Waarom zouden wij niet tevreden zijn, terwijl U ons heeft gegeven wat U niemand van onder Uw schepselen heeft gegeven?” Allah zegt: “Zal Ik jullie iets beters geven?” waarop zij vragen: “O Heer, wat is beter dan dit?” Dan zegt Allah: “Ik laat Mijn Tevredenheid op jullie rusten, waarna Ik nooit meer boos op jullie zal worden.”
Deze hadith van de Profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) is overgeleverd door Abu Said Al-Khudri (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) en staat vermeld in Sahih Bukharie en Sahih Muslim.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

